# c band BUD add KU



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

i have a 8' c-band BUD is there anyway to add ku to this setup without having to change the feed horn just interested in scanning a few satellites using the c-band reciever to move the dish?


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

i guess bud (Beautiful Useful Dish) is before ,the time, of most members of this forum, surely someone still tinkers with c-band? since i use dish network now,i like to use bud for fta, just don't want to get rid of it. bud has served me well for many years hopefully it will for many more.

thanks


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

You need another feedhorn as the C band and Ku band lnb's are different sizes and will not interchange. Need a dual feedhorn.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

esteg said:


> i guess bud (Beautiful Useful Dish) is before ,the time, of most members of this forum, surely someone still tinkers with c-band? since i use dish network now,i like to use bud for fta, just don't want to get rid of it. bud has served me well for many years hopefully it will for many more.
> 
> thanks


Ultimately you'll need a dual feedhorn....BUT FIRST...Is you dish mesh???


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's a link with some further info:

http://www.nmia.com/~roberts/kufaq


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

JK Nutz said:


> Here's a link with some further info:
> 
> http://www.nmia.com/~roberts/kufaq


Very good link


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

no mesh ,solid aluminum, solid was the way back then ,still the way to go. guess i will have to look for a c/ku feedhorn


----------



## ollie502 (Sep 6, 2004)

esteg said:


> no mesh ,solid aluminum, solid was the way back then ,still the way to go. guess i will have to look for a c/ku feedhorn


I have installed many C/Ku systems in the past 15 years and really did not notice much difference on Ku whether was solid or mesh. Both worked well. I really have not seen a mesh dish with larger than 1/4" holes though. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

Will a Chaparral corotor II+ wideband work for KU?


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I must say this is the way I went and am not sorry at all. I tried to use the KU only dish and had an awful time. I then hired a great company in Phoenix that did a great job getting a BUD in my yard under my wall as I am in a HOA and hooked up 4 DTV and a Pannsat receiver and I get hundreds of stations. Over 100 stations on T5 alone. More expensive but easy to use.


----------



## TBI (Sep 29, 2004)

You should be able pick one up on EBAy for about $70.


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

success!! finally got my C/KU corotor hooked up and working on anolog. I had some trouble, while turning the dish it caught on the stepladder and turned the edge of the dish up about 2'. Scratch one dish i had to scrounge for a replacement 8' dish, found one down the road surrounded by 2-3" populars,feedhorn&support rods smashed but the dish in reasonable good shape cleaned up the wood, sap changed feedhorn & suport arms,bolt to my base support, good to go.
Now i have to figure out how to get the FTA receiver to work, it sees no signel.


----------



## martin1 (Mar 11, 2004)

esteg said:


> success!! finally got my C/KU corotor hooked up and working on anolog. I had some trouble, while turning the dish it caught on the stepladder and turned the edge of the dish up about 2'. Scratch one dish i had to scrounge for a replacement 8' dish, found one down the road surrounded by 2-3" populars,feedhorn&support rods smashed but the dish in reasonable good shape cleaned up the wood, sap changed feedhorn & suport arms,bolt to my base support, good to go.
> Now i have to figure out how to get the FTA receiver to work, it sees no signel.


Look at this thread might not help but it interesting
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=29053&page=2&pp=15


----------



## esteg (Aug 27, 2003)

I finally got galaxy 10r and did a blind scan got Marquette fox the one i can't get OTA and is blocking my NFLST. It makes me MAD when they are the cause of my "GAME UNAVIABLE", so i'll watch the games fta. It did get me interested in scanning the satellites again.Looks like a good hobby for this winter, i am really enjoying this FTA!


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

You should be able to get FOX Arkansas also on 10R.


----------

